# New SVS Dual SB12 NSDs



## ProSource (Mar 25, 2012)

My new gloss black SVS Dual SB12 NSD subs will arrive tomorrow on March 25.
Was looking at the SB13 just thought the two smaller units would work better in my space.
Pumped !!
:bigsmile:


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Let us know what you think. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## ProSource (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Dennis!

I have been a 2 channel music guy and am pretty new to HT.
I may have a few questions about how to best set up the subs in my room. 
I know there are some basic starting points and some tools (spl meter, Audyssey?)
Subs should be here today.
I will keep you 'posted'.

Keith


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey Keith, welcome aboard the Shack.

Your in for a treat with the PB12NSD subs. Im sure they will exceed your expectations.


----------



## ProSource (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Tony.
But I got the SB12s, not the PB12s.
Keith


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry, my mistake but still a great choice


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

We look forward to a review posted tomorrow.


----------



## ProSource (Mar 25, 2012)

Just found out that SVS sent the subs FedEx as expected, but uses FedEx's home delivery service. I had given SVS my office address as the 'ship to' address. I called FedEx to find out what time today they would deliver (to make sure I was gonna be here and wouldn't miss the delivery), but was told that their home delivery service just works from Tuesday-Saturday. So I guess it will be tomorrow. Patience is a virtue, so I'm told. 

Does anybody have any specs/charts on output of the sealed SB12s vs. the PB12s. I would assume the ported version goes lower on an absolute basis, though 2 sealed units may have more output in the 30 Hz and up ranges. Not sure.

Thanks
Keith


----------



## ProSource (Mar 25, 2012)

YES !!
The FedEx spaceship has landed !!
Subs look great. 
Excited to get them home and hooked up.


----------



## ProSource (Mar 25, 2012)

OK,

I officially don't know how SVS does it for the price.

I thought about DIY, but then added up the costs:

Peerless 835017 12" Aluminum Cone XXLS Subwoofer - Parts Express catalog price: $246.58
Dayton Audio 500 watt plate amp: $258.60
Dayton Audio 1 cubic foot subwoofer cabinet: $162.50
Shipping: About $50
Total diy cost: $717.95
Two subs: $1,435.90 

I got all the SVS engineering know how, experience, customer service, return and trade up policies all included... and my two subs delivered - for *$1,199* !!

I'm impressed and I haven't even got the subs hooked up yet.:bigsmile:


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

You are correct about SVS. They offer awesome products for around the same price it would cost you to build the product yourself. All my SVS products are awesome.


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello and welcome! 

Once you get them hooked up and configured, it'll be time to start looking for all that great heavy bass demo material that sub lovers are always on the hunt for. A pair like that should sound really good.

Have fun with them!


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

ProSource said:


> OK,
> 
> I officially don't know how SVS does it for the price.
> 
> ...


Thanks for supporting our brand! If you have any questions about set-up, calibration, and AVR settings, please give us a call or shoot us an email. A pair of SB12-NSDs is a nice package with great sound quality and low visual impact in the room. :T


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey ProSource, out of curiosity, how large (or small) is the room you are placing these in? My wife is always opposed to a big box and if two smaller SB12's would work in my space I'm sure they'd please the wife due to their smaller size.


----------



## ProSource (Mar 25, 2012)

I will measure it tonight, but I'm guessing it's about 17 * 22.


Another reason I got the Duals was if one turns out to be adequate in the living room, I can use the other one in the den or bedroom. 

I've been more into two channel music than movies, but my tastes and time availability are changing as I age. 

(I will be 52 next week) lddude:


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

That sounds close to my space. I think I am going to order a pb12 and upgrade to a plus within year. My usage is about 90% HT/gaming so I think ported is the way to go for me.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey, did you ever get those subs hooked up? Where's the review?


----------

